# P.A.R.T.Y.



## mariomike (23 Nov 2011)

( Prevent Alcohol and Risk-Related Trauma in Youth )

A P.S.A. on the subject released this month in Ontario.
"A few friends are meeting up for breakfast after a long night of partying. Experience what it's like sitting shotgun with a careless driver.":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=637ZejKH8Xw&feature=channel_video_title

Nothing can match the old Highway Safety Foundation films, but this one makes a good effort.


----------

